# Ωδή στο λεξικό-θησαυρό



## Earion (Nov 14, 2012)

An Ode to the King of Writerly Tools, από την Lois Leveen (NYT, Opinionator, Nov. 12, 2012). Γλυκές αναμνήσεις από μια σχέση δεκαετιών με ένα γλωσσικό εργαλείο αναντικατάστατο. Το λεξικό-θησαυρός (η συγγραφέας μιλά για το Roget’s, εμείς στα καθ’ ημάς θα λέγαμε για το _Αντιλεξικό _του Βοσταντζόγλου), η πρώτη φροντίς το πρωί και η τελευταία το βράδι για κάθε γραφιά που τιμάει το επάγγελμά του. Συγκινητική.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2012)

Αν είχα το απαιτούμενο ταλέντο, θα έγραφα κι εγώ ποίημα / ύμνο / ωδή. Αλλά ας διαβάσω τη Λόις πρώτα.


----------

